# SuperPaint Velvet



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Wow, velvet.......I missed the memo on that coming out in SuperPaint. Wonder if the sheen is like the Low-lustre of Cashmere.


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

Gymschu said:


> Wow, velvet.......I missed the memo on that coming out in SuperPaint. Wonder if the sheen is like the Low-lustre of Cashmere.



Looks like it's a good bit duller than low luster. The Velvet is rated at 20-27 units as opposed to the Cashmere low luster at 35-45 (85 degrees). 

Seems right around the usual range for eggshell


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Are you saying Velvet is around standard eggshell, and Cashmere Low Lustre has more sheen than that? That seems strange, considering Cashmere Pearl is supposed to be the one with a little more sheen than Eggshell.


----------



## klaatu (Mar 9, 2015)

I sell P&L Accolade velvet, and explaining the sheen is a pita with it too!


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

jeffnc said:


> Are you saying Velvet is around standard eggshell, and Cashmere Low Lustre has more sheen than that? That seems strange, considering Cashmere Pearl is supposed to be the one with a little more sheen than Eggshell.



Well, depends on who's eggshell of course. It's just a little shinier than most. Promar 200, Valspar Signature, and Aura eggshell's all fall within 15-20 units. 

The pearl is.....weird. It has a lot of sheen at 85 degrees and not much at 60.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

I really don't see the need for all this obfuscation in paint sheens by manufacturers. They seem to shoot themselves in the foot. Or maybe I'm wrong and fancy names for sheens is what actually sells paint. But in that case, does it really help to sell a "Velvet" and a "Pearl" when people can't decide between the 2?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Most people cannot decide on ANY sheen, let alone the 5 or 6 or more choices


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

True. I suppose people see "velvet" or "pearl" and just think "that sounds nice", without really opening the can of worms. Or at least that's what SW marketing gurus hope for.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

jeffnc said:


> I asked him if it would be comparable to Duration Matte, and all he would say is it's an angular sheen, it depends what angle you're looking at it from.


Why do people working in paint stores always seem to feel that part of their job is to think up answers to your questions to save you the trouble of thinking them up yourself?

I remember the guy who admits that he doesn't know because then I know I'm dealing with an honest man. That way, when he does give me an answer to a question, I have more confidence that it's the correct answer. Otherwise he would tell me he didn't know. And, I very much more respect "I don't know." as an answer than one that was thought up for me, because it doesn't add to the clutter already in my head. Whenever you're trying to learn something new, you get all kinds of information that you have to fit together to come to some understanding of the subject. Not knowing which of it is true and which is false doesn't help any.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> And, I very much more respect "I don't know." as an answer than one that was thought up for me


Agreed.


----------

